# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ç'është dashuria për ju?

## eastbaby

Doja tju beja nje pyetje te gjitheve : C'eshte dahuria per ju ?
NJe humbje kohe             Nje gje e pa arritshme         NJe budallek            Dicka e mahnitshme          Qellimi i jetes ...............

----------


## Ertjola

dashurija e vertet per mua eshte gjithcka :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

dicka  e mrekullueshme ... por qe mbaron nje dite

----------


## Kannanni

dashuria e vertete eshte te kalosh naten e vitit te ri  i shtrire diku ne oqeanin paqesor larg halleve dhe zhurmes dhe te presesh vitet e tjera ne vazhdim deri ne fund

----------


## joanna

dashuria eshte ajo ndjenje qe e mban njeriun gjalle.
kur themi dashuri nuk kuptojme vetem dashurine qe lind ndermjet sekseve te kunderta(qe ne disa rraste fatkeqesisht ose jashte rregullit lind edhe ndermjet 2njerezish te te njejtit seks  :konfuz:  )
dashuria eshte nje ndjenje e pergjithshme qe perfshin te tera lidhjet e njerezve.
persa i perket dashurise q e ke fjalen ti,ajo eshte nje zinxhir i padukshem qe mban te lidhura 2 zemra dhe qe kur thyhet mer me vete copa nga keto zemra te cilat nuk zevendesohen dot.
 :i hutuar:  shpresoj te kuptoni perse e kam fjalen!
gjithcka ne kete bote mund te kete fund-dikur te mbaroje-por per mendimin tim vetem dashuria eshte ajo qe nese duan te dyja anet nuk mbaron kurre,por perkundrazi forcohet c'do dite e me shume.
ju uroj dashuria juaj te jete nga ato qe i kalojne te tera pengesat e fiton gjithmone kundra kujtdo :shkelje syri:

----------


## besi84

Dashuria eshte genjeshter ndersa ne jemi zhgenjimi brenda saj

pershendetje nga besi

----------


## 2pac2

dashuria eshte lufte,ku vriten edhe mbyten,edhe vetem nqfse e fitove je hero!

----------


## eastbaby

LOL flm per komplimentin po nuk eshte dhe aq e veshtire mjafton te jesh carefull  :buzeqeshje:  GEZUAR VITIN E RI

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dashuria ËSHTË çdo ndjenjë që ndjej. 

Hiqe FRIKËN, hiqi besimet e verbëra dhe do të të ngelet ndjenja e  dashurisë.

 :buzeqeshje:  Drini.

----------


## eastbaby

O drin po ja ke arritur qe cdo gje qe ndjen eshte dashuri ke pegezimet e mia lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr_Right

Dashuria eshte nje gje qe nuk don ta leshosh, por nje dite do te leshoje ajo ty dhe athere vritesh me shum.

----------


## baby_blue

O njerez e keni humbur qe te gjithe!!
Dashuria is nothing, don't you get it??? Nuk ekziston, eshte nje fantazi qe ne e krijojme sepse nuk kemi gje tjeter me te mire me te cilen te mbushim kohen e lire. Nuk besoj me tek dashuria, ajo paska qene thjesht nje zhgenjim.

----------


## eastbaby

Dashuria behet edhe zhgenjim po po te ishte fantazi atehere ca po kerkon ne kete bote para qejf dhe nje krevat ku te vdesesh?????

----------


## Mr_Right

> _Postuar më parë nga baby_blue_ 
> *O njerez e keni humbur qe te gjithe!!
> Dashuria is nothing, don't you get it??? Nuk ekziston, eshte nje fantazi qe ne e krijojme sepse nuk kemi gje tjeter me te mire me te cilen te mbushim kohen e lire. Nuk besoj me tek dashuria, ajo paska qene thjesht nje zhgenjim.*


Po ne qoft se nuk beson ne dashuri athere pse joton ne kete bote? sepse nuk besoj qe ka jete ne qoft se nuk ka dashuri. Pse nuk beson ma tek dashuria? qfar te ka bere mos me besuar? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## **Jonushka**

dashuria eshte nje shpirt ne dy trupa por qe vjen nje dite dhe ajo mbaron,sikur ska ndodhur asgje,dhe ne prape vazhdojme te dashurojme.

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Nuk ka pergjigjje per kete pyetje. Dashuria eshte nje ndjenje qe e ndjen, nuk ka fjale ta shpjegosh. Eshte ajo ndjenje qe ndjen kur cdo gje qe shikon te duket si gjeja me e bukur ne bote. Te zgjon nga realiteti dhe te ve ne nje vend plot fantazi dhe enderra. LOL  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Pastaj ajo prap varet per cfare dashurie behet fjale, nqs nuk do kishte pak dashuri kjo bote, sdo ishte njeri ne kete bote gjalle, nga urrejtja qe do kishin njerezit per njeri tjeterin.

----------


## eastbaby

Flasim per dashurine e zjarrte ndermjet dy personava (me sekse te ndryshem ) jo per dashuri tjeter (si psh mund te duash prinderit ) por faji eshte i imi qe nuk e specifikova qe ne fiilim faleminderit sirena per mendimin tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

Gjithcka dhe asgje!

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Eastbaby urime per gjith temat qe ke hapur sepse te gjitha per dashurine, je i sigurt qe nuk je djegur  :buzeqeshje:  j/k
Ok, c'fare eshte dashuria? Eshte dicka e hidhur, dhe e embel ne te njejten kohe, dicka qe mund te te shkateroje ose te jap lumturi, dhe ndonjehere dashuria eshte vetem nje ender, qe ndoshta nuk mund te realizohet. 

until next time  :buzeqeshje:

----------

